# Common House Spider or Venomous LOL?



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I am very much into my reptiles and exotic animals, and because of this, one of my work colleagues phoned me in a panic saying she found a spider in her bananas from Asda and thinks its venomous (Brazilian Wandering Spider?!!!) 

Anyway, I have had a few Ts in the past, and have no clue what this spider is- it is probably the most common garden/house spider you can ever see lol, but I said I would take it home and post its picture up online for someone to ID it!! 

Many thanks in advance...

Haha I feel embarassed already as I think it is just going to be a common house spider baby lol !!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lace web spider? Amaurobius sp?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Whatever that is! it does not look like the common house spiders I have.
EEEEK! I am never buying bannanas again and it certainly isn't somethign I would want to find out.

I don't usually mind spiders but that thing creeps me right out.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

How many pictures? You couldnt post another 15 or so could you - I dont think you got its best angle?
Btw, I thought all but about 3 species of spider were/are venomous, it just depends how much of a punch that venom packs & how sensative you are to it.

If its the 1 Im thinking of, they're native to Bornio & weave a funnel shaped web. If not it looks very similar (to me anyway). & they've been found living wild in the UK for about 20 years.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Selina has it, it looks like an Amaurobius, a very common genus in the UK. No need to panic :lol2: either A. similis or A. fenestralis, I CBA to look up the difference right now!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I think Selina has it, it looks like an Amaurobius, a very common genus in the UK. No need to panic :lol2: either A. similis or A. fenestralis, I CBA to look up the difference right now!


Yay XD. Look at me go hehehehe


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was thinking Amourobius too, though a UK native they apparently have a rather nasty bite.

Having said that, thought amaurobius had slightly more slender legs than that mayhaps?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Another vote for a likely _Amaurobius. sp_, I've had many a false sense of excitement from natives found in fruit and the like.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks similar to this one I have living on my window ledge...seen here having its dinner (first instar locust)


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

And it's web


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

using DELTA Intkey with what i can actually see the OPs spider keys out to Amaurobius ferox

the last spider in the thread is obviously one of the Tegenaria spp. though


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

100% Amaurobius sp. 

Probably ferox.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Looking at the pics now indoors they look nothing like the one I posted!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankyou so much for all the replies hehe!! I have let my work friend know, and I think her son was quite disappointed that he didnt come across a venomous spider !! (Im relieved!!)

So the little critter has been released now!! 

Thanks for all the help !! 

Sarah


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

slimeysnail said:


> Thankyou so much for all the replies hehe!! I have let my work friend know, and *I think her son was quite disappointed that he didnt come across a venomous spider !!* (Im relieved!!)
> 
> So the little critter has been released now!!
> 
> ...


Still venomous, like most spiders, bar one or two spp I think :hmm:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

And another...


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

slimeysnail said:


> and I think her son was quite disappointed that he didnt come across a venomous spider !! (Im relieved!!)


Kevin take it away..

Hercules - DISAPPOINTED - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Some one from liverpool did find a wandering spider in a bunch of banannas recently


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

For reference here is a pic of a brizian wandering spider Brazilian Wandering Spider: The Most Venomous Spider on Earth and if you do come across one be very careful as a bite from one of those is Gunna leave you in a bad way the highly venomous part sounds cool is seriously nothing to play with.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Jay, nice photo find!

Does anyone know the species of the last one I posted. Never seen that type in the house before.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> And another...
> 
> image


Picture: Amaurobius similis

Just a guess.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers Jay, certainly that species. We've had something living on the window ledge for a while now, so that ties in well. Thanks.


----------

